# new to corals need some advice plz



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

just bought a button polyps ytd and need some advice. ph 8.2 kh 11 temp 25. i dose seachem reef complete and reef trace once in a week.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

What advice are you after? Button polyps are super-easy, you shlouldn't have any trouble with them...



andy said:


> just bought a button polyps ytd and need some advice. ph 8.2 kh 11 temp 25. i dose seachem reef complete and reef trace once in a week.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> What advice are you after? Button polyps are super-easy, you shlouldn't have any trouble with them...


Welcome back 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LMAO thanks 



sig said:


> Welcome back


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

if u really want them to grow fast, u COULD feed them, but that's not neccessary ....they will just...grow. lool


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Good water quality, and they grow well.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reefer (Jan 23, 2012)

what size tank you have?what lighting?how much water flow?how much water change?refuge?sump?skimmer?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

reefer said:


> what size tank you have?what lighting?how much water flow?how much water change?refuge?sump?skimmer?


29g biocube, double compact f, 7.5 gal watef change once a week, marineland 400, aquaticlife 115 skimmer, build in sump on beside. 5 small fish and a cleaner shrimp.


----------



## reefer (Jan 23, 2012)

You might want to buy 2 x nano hydor korailia's. for extra flow and get at some of the lower flow area's of your tank.

as an example for my flow I have on my on my 29G cube 24" x 24"cube 12" tall tank I have: 

a fluval 305 canister which should be around equal to your filter.

mag 3 lift pump = 300-350 gallon an hour.

and 3 x nano hydor korailia's.

This is for a paly,zoa,ric tank softy tank.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

reefer said:


> You might want to buy 2 x nano hydor korailia's. for extra flow and get at some of the lower flow area's of your tank.
> 
> as an example for my flow I have on my on my 29G cube 24" x 24"cube 12" tall tank I have:
> 
> ...


this whst i planning to do and i got one more question. is it possible to add a green spotted mandarin goby in my tank now. my tank has been running for 6 months now but i only have 14 lbs of liverock. but i m goin to add like 10 more lbs of liverock in about two weeks.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

No, imo, it isnt. All mandarins do is eat pods. That amount of rock wont be able to safely hide the pods while they reproduce. A refugium would be needed, and a year for it to become saturated with life. If not, you will need to spend $25 a week buying pods.



Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reefer (Jan 23, 2012)

agreed.

Plus those little copepods eat detritus and algae, which will lower your biofilter as your mandarin goby eats them.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

J_T said:


> No, imo, it isnt. All mandarins do is eat pods. That amount of rock wont be able to safely hide the pods while they reproduce. A refugium would be needed, and a year for it to become saturated with life. If not, you will need to spend $25 a week buying pods.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


pods ar those lil tiny things with a big head tht look like a shrimp and they always stick on the tank glass rite?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

they usally hang out in your rocks and sand. They love to hang out in low flow places but I've seen a ton of em come out during feeding time (guess they ran out of natural food)


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> they usally hang out in your rocks and sand. They love to hang out in low flow places but I've seen a ton of em come out during feeding time (guess they ran out of natural food)


i have did some research about pods and those lil tiny things on the glass of my tank it does looks like pods from pics


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

andy said:


> pods ar those lil tiny things with a big head tht look like a shrimp and they always stick on the tank glass rite?


That is an amphiopod (mind my spelling!) That is not what the mandarins are eating. They are looking for Coepods (again with the spelling) Very, Very small. Tiny white dots on the glass when you haven't cleaned the film algae off.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

IMHO a 29G could support a mandarin; I had two in a 35G. BUT: you'll need a sump with a very well-established refugium; I had a DSB as well in mine. My chaeto was always growing out and there was constant activity of the little 'pods in that fuge, it was like the water was alive. Well, I suppose it actually was... Anyways, both mandarins were healthy and fat.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Kev, I had a mandarin in my 20g and got skinny in a month or so after devastating my pod population and I have a fuge. You could do it...but would you want to? Eventually he's gonna run out of food and it's hard to manually feed them, although I've heard a few people have done it.

I think Andy has my mandarin...right?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

You could train your Mandarin to eat prepared food, but most Mandarin will also easily get used to frozen food. I feed mine primarily pellets and he's doing well (2+ years old now).

I do have refugium but not sure if pods there actually help feeding my Mandarin. I heard HOB type of refugium is needed to supply live pods as the return pump for typical under-the-display-tank refugiums will shred and kill most pods that go through it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> IMHO a 29G could support a mandarin; I had two in a 35G. BUT: you'll need a sump with a very well-established refugium; I had a DSB as well in mine. My chaeto was always growing out and there was constant activity of the little 'pods in that fuge, it was like the water was alive. Well, I suppose it actually was... Anyways, both mandarins were healthy and fat.


were they now? RIP? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

conix67 said:


> You could train your Mandarin to eat prepared food, but most Mandarin will also easily get used to frozen food. I feed mine primarily pellets and he's doing well (2+ years old now).
> 
> I do have refugium but not sure if pods there actually help feeding my Mandarin. I heard HOB type of refugium is needed to supply live pods as the return pump for typical under-the-display-tank refugiums will shred and kill most pods that go through it.


how long do they take to accept frozen food? i haven seen they eat pellets b4 but how u train them to eat? they dont even accept frozen when they introduce to a home aquarium.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

andy said:


> how long do they take to accept frozen food? i haven seen they eat pellets b4 but how u train them to eat? they dont even accept frozen when they introduce to a home aquarium.


There's no set formula and everyone's chances will be different. As for training, there are several methods people tried, and the common one is having a separate tank to train the finicky eater.

Don't expect the fishes to do what you want them to do. There's a reason that certain species are considered difficult to keep. Although I was somewhat lucky and my Mandarin accepted frozen food right away, I was prepared to train it. However, I did not train my mandarin to accept prepared food, he just went for it shortly after.

I guess once they are used to frozen food, they may also accept prepared food more easily.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> were they now? RIP?


Temperature spike last summer nuked them and half the tank 



conix67 said:


> There's no set formula and everyone's chances will be different. As for training, there are several methods people tried, and the common one is having a separate tank to train the finicky eater.
> 
> Don't expect the fishes to do what you want them to do. There's a reason that certain species are considered difficult to keep. Although I was somewhat lucky and my Mandarin accepted frozen food right away, I was prepared to train it. However, I did not train my mandarin to accept prepared food, he just went for it shortly after.
> 
> I guess once they are used to frozen food, they may also accept prepared food more easily.


+1 exactly my experience as well


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

conix67 said:


> There's no set formula and everyone's chances will be different. As for training, there are several methods people tried, and the common one is having a separate tank to train the finicky eater.
> 
> Don't expect the fishes to do what you want them to do. There's a reason that certain species are considered difficult to keep. Although I was somewhat lucky and my Mandarin accepted frozen food right away, I was prepared to train it. However, I did not train my mandarin to accept prepared food, he just went for it shortly after.
> 
> I guess once they are used to frozen food, they may also accept prepared food more easily.


i dont have space to have a separate tank but can i put him in a large breeder tray and train it there and whst kinda frozen fd do they accept more? i was told give them bloodworm.


----------

